# Stuck on .886



## chefboyarbear (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm still stuck on .886. My bionic just realized that there is an update (or 3) that it is ready for. Everytime I download the .893 update it reboots then gives me the message that the update failed. I have tried rooted, nonrooted, osx, ubuntu, bricked, unbricked, and done countless factory resets. Any ideas?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you change anything on the phone. Delete something, freeze something?


----------



## chefboyarbear (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure. If I did, have any ideas on how to thaw or find out what it might be?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

What is the error that is showing when it fails? my guess is it's trying to verify the system files and it's failing assertion checks?


----------



## chefboyarbear (Nov 28, 2011)

There is no error number or anything of that nature. Once the phone downloads and reboots, it starts normally and about a minute after prepping the sd card and connecting to VZ, a black box that looks similar to the update screen pops up and says software install failed. The only option is to tap OK.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

If you've downloaded the stock OTA, it should reboot into stock recovery where it'll proceed with the install.. if it's not doing any of this, I'd download the .901 or .902 installs and manually reboot into recovery and try a manual install.


----------



## chefboyarbear (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is the screen I got when I tried to manually update from the sd to 893. Something about zumocast.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You need to reflash the 866 preinstall


----------



## chefboyarbear (Nov 28, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> You need to reflash the 866 preinstall


Where can I find that?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Go here and download the first and last link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here-windowsmaclinux-support/


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Or you could find the zumocast apk and push it into the preinstall using root explorer or adb and rename it to com.Motorola.zumocast. After that change permissions, reboot. Double check to make sure zumocast is now installed then the ota should install successfully. If it isn't installed just go back to the preinstall and install it using the apk you put there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Isn't Zumocast something that can just be redownloaded from the market?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

sniffs said:


> Isn't Zumocast something that can just be redownloaded from the market?


It is, but thats not the problem. Its the zumocast patch in the preinsttall partition.


----------

